# $465 for Ruger SP101?



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey folks!

I've been drooling over the Ruger SP101 for several months now. I just found one at a local dealer (.357, 3+1/16 in barrel, *w/o* laser grips, just how I wanted) for $465. It retails at $589. Bud's last price was $441 but of course they're out now.

So, is $465 the lowest I'm ever going to see this gun again? Do I need to snatch it up now?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

My crystal ball is still in the shop so there is no way I can predict what the future price might be, but the price sounds reasonable. Its your choice and you could:

a) Wait and see what happens and keep drooling (which doesn't sound like fun)
b) Go out and buy the gun *NOW* and start enjoying it right away instead of just dreaming about it. (which sounds like a lot more fun!)

Personally, *b)* sounds like a good choice for me! Its your money, but I would just buy it and not look back. Sure, there is always the chance that you might find it a little cheaper at some unknown point in the future, but weigh that against the fact that you could be enjoying this gun right away.

There are a few of these on gunbroker.com and gunasmerica.com (and there are probably some on auctionarms.com but the site seems to be down at the moment), but even if the actual selling price ends up being a little lower, you will have to pay shipping (UPS or FedEx overnight or 2nd day) plus a fee ($20-$25 or more) to a local FFL dealer just to receive it. If you buy it locally you will still have to pay sales tax, but that is usually cheaper than shipping plus the FFL fee.

Scott


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Nab it and don't look back. 

Only you have to know what you pad for it. It's no one elses biz. 

Not a bad price either way. 

I'd do it.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah, you guys are probably right...
But then I went and counted my piggy bank... it was pretty grim:smt022


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a decent price. Not great though. Occasionally I see better.

Is it new or used?


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

I picked up a used one for $365 about 3 weeks ago. It was nasty when I bought it, but it looks like new now. It's a '94 model and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Gearheart said:


> That is a decent price. Not great though. Occasionally I see better.
> 
> Is it new or used?


Well Gearheart, the store was so crazy (lines, yes, lines to the counter!) I didn't get a chance to ask about it, but I'm fairly certain it was new.



> I picked up a used one for $365 about 3 weeks ago. It was nasty when I bought it, but it looks like new now. It's a '94 model and I'm very happy with it.


:smt023 Rock on DARLADAWG! I'm hoping to run across one used... I'm sure it'd have plenty of life in it. Other than the grip, not much has changed since 94, right?


----------

